# 100 lb. propane tank for My Cottage



## chris253 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello. 
I have a question. I have a small cottage in central Michigan that I do not use during the winter. I had a 300 gallon tank for my cottage but it would take me 2 1/2 to 3 yrs. to go thru that amount of gas. The gas company charges $100 a year rent if I dont get a yearly fill. I finally told them to come get there tank. My question is can I use a 100 lb. tank to run my furnace? I will only be using it in spring on occasions, cold / damp summer nights and a little in the fall. My cottage is maybe 650 sq. ft. The only thing that will run off the propane will be the furnace. I still have all the connections and regulator in place from there big tank was hooked up. Can i buy a 100 lb. tank have it filled and hook it up to the existing line?

Thank you in advance for your help / replies.


----------



## chris253 (Apr 20, 2014)

correction my cottage is about 500 sq ft.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Many of the propane companies will sell you a tank, the company I get mine has every size up to 1000 gallon ones. You can also look in Craig's List and others in your area. Remember you have to lug it back with you to refill it, they get pretty heavy when they are filled up. The last thought is theft, smaller tanks get stolen especially if the evil ones see that your place is rarely occupied, so by buying a larger say 250 gallon tank you won't find too many people nabbing it.
P.S. check with the company you had it with, they many have one to sell you, maybe even a used one. Propane takes forever to go bad so time is on your side, besides having several years supply can be a benefit both in a SHTF case and if you want to add a small cook stove.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Assuming theft isn't an issue, I see no problems using 100# tanks. I catch them on sale for about $120 (new) + $70 or so to fill.
If you have the means, a nice approach is to get 2 tanks filled then get a propane crossover valve. This valve will use the tank you specify until it's empty then automatically switch to the other tank. When the crossover occurs, a visual indicator will change from green to red. When you see red, you flick the switch to the other tank then take the empty to get filled.

I put the tanks in my truck and have no problems handling them myself.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Assuming theft isn't an issue, I see no problems using 100# tanks. I catch them on sale for about $120 (new) + $70 or so to fill.
> If you have the means, a nice approach is to get 2 tanks filled then get a propane crossover valve. This valve will use the tank you specify until it's empty then automatically switch to the other tank. When the crossover occurs, a visual indicator will change from green to red. When you see red, you flick the switch to the other tank then take the empty to get filled.
> 
> I put the tanks in my truck and have no problems handling them myself.


A 100# tank is a lot different than a 100 gallon tank. A 100# tank weights 170 lbs full. Pretty hard to lift a 100 gallon tank (80%) aprox 80 gallons with tank, (4.23 lbs per gal. for propane) I'm getting old and can't toss 350 pound tank in the back of my truck... :dunno:


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

helicopter5472 said:


> A 100# tank is a lot different than a 100 gallon tank. A 100# tank weights 170 lbs full. Pretty hard to lift a 100 gallon tank (80%) aprox 80 gallons with tank, (4.23 lbs per gal. for propane) I'm getting old and can't toss 350 pound tank in the back of my truck... :dunno:


The OP stated a 100lb tank, not a 100 gal tank.

Chris, you shouldn't have any problems running your equipment off of a 100lb (or any other size) tank as long as your set up uses standard fittings that will attach to the tanks. You'll have to check the connections that are still there from the old setup.

Keep in mind that you'll be going from about 240 gal to about 23 gal of propane. You'll empty the tank about 10x faster than you would empty the old tank. Be careful not to run out when you need it.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

helicopter5472 said:


> A 100# tank is a lot different than a 100 gallon tank. A 100# tank weights 170 lbs full. Pretty hard to lift a 100 gallon tank (80%) aprox 80 gallons with tank, (4.23 lbs per gal. for propane) I'm getting old and can't toss 350 pound tank in the back of my truck... :dunno:


Yes, I did mean a 100# tank.


----------



## chris253 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. 
Theft is not a problem. I have a neighbor right next door that keeps a close eye on the place. As for the usage, over the past few years I have watched my usage and I might (and that's a big might) go thru 30 gallons if I open my cottage early or close it up late. so if I have to refill the 100 lb. tank every spring that wouldn't be a problem.

I will check the fittings off the old line next weekend.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We use 100 lb. tanks. We have four and just rotate through them. We go through about two per year.

Check with your propane dealer. We got two used 100 lb. tanks from ours.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know where you're at, but around here, Blue Flame has changed the rules and we are not allowed to haul 100lb tanks ourselves. Some companies still let you haul a tank to get refilled, but more and more are refusing to fill a tank that you haul. They want to deliver the tanks to your site.

Just keep in mind that sooner or later, you may have to pay a delivery fee for the 100# tanks.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

You could probably get away with 35# tanks too, but you would need 3 or 4 of them, but they are a lot easier on the back, any smaller might not have enough boil volume to keep up with your demands, the fitting from the bulk tank should be the same as the portable tank fittings. (the small lefthand thread type)


----------



## tenntrucker (Jan 8, 2014)

They do make larger tanks that can be buried......hard to steal from that kind.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We own both our tanks - I would never consider leasing one. I'm not familiar with a 300 gallon tank. We have a 250 gallon and a 500 gallon and each tank can only be filled to 80%. We get a cash discount on our propane deliveries. 

As for the small tanks you can take in to fill, I don't know about your areas; but, it costs about a dollar a gallon more here to put propane in a portable than it does in a stationary tank.

I'm also looking at this from another angle. Right now you're not using much propane. As was previously stated, it does not go bad. Wouldn't you rather have a larger tank of propane and not need it than need it and not have it? Since the tank is already on your property, have you asked them how much they want for it? Before you ask, call around and see what other companies sell that same size tank for and even consider going up to a 500 gallon tank if there's not much difference in price. Just a suggestion....


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would definitely just try to buy your own large one. You get a better price in bulk, and it just is not cost effective to lease one. I bought my large tanks on Craigslist.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Something to think about would be to purchase a "propane-powered" truck and use the massive propane-tank in the back of the truck to run the cottage all summer long. When the tank gets low, a simple cheater-hose to a 35# "jerry-can" of propane would be more than enough to get most trucks to the nearest fill ... fill both and then re-hook to the cabin again ..


Just a thought.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

When buying tanks off the internet remember tanks do have go bad dates. You do not want to buy an OLD tank that the company will not refill due to it being past it's usable life. I would also consider if you plan to use this cabin as a permanent retreat location if things do go bad. If so consider the additional gas as a plus in your plans. I would certainly want a 250 gallon tank if it were me. GB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> When buying tanks off the internet remember tanks do have go bad dates. You do not want to buy an OLD tank that the company will not refill due to it being past it's usable life.


Yes - and no - it depends.

DOT tanks, like 20#, 30#, 40# and 100# have a date on the collar; these tanks are only good for 12 years.

However, they are NOT junk at this point, they just need to get re-certified. I think once that is done they are good for another 7 years, IIRC.

Keep this in mind when buying an older tank.

Some small independent places, like RV parks, will fill an out of date tank as long as it still looks good. Just don't look like a cop or something and you'll be fine.

Big tanks rated in gallon and not pounds will typically be good as long as the tank looks good and the data tag is still in place. I have a 150 gallon one from the 60's that no one has any problem filling.



GrinnanBarrett said:


> I would certainly want a 250 gallon tank if it were me.


Agreed - better to have it than to not have it and wish you had.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Our 250 gallon tank is over 30 years old. The propane folks said a tank could be refilled as long as the plate with the serial number and company information was readable and in reasonable condition. We bought a used 500 gallon tank from our propane dealer because they certify their used tanks are in good condition. 

I think it's the regulators that have to be changed out every so often. Can any of you verify that?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> I think it's the regulators that have to be changed out every so often. Can any of you verify that?


Not sure it's mandatory, but this strongly suggests every 15 years:

ftp://ftp.emersonprocess.com/RegDVD/LPGas/Bulletins/D450142T012.pdf


----------

